# T30 power window motor part#?



## Tinted (Feb 24, 2016)

hey guys, 

new user here, looking to replace the front power window motors. 

I am able to find the passenger side motor fairly easily part number 80730-89913

but I cant seem to find the part for the driver side??

the part number I have for that is 80731-8H301, is that the right part number? Where can I buy this part outside of the dealership? 

thank you.


----------



## niisanxtrail (Feb 25, 2016)

I love the new nissan x trail 2016


----------



## Tinted (Feb 24, 2016)

somebody? anybody?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

What country are you in Tinted? You could call any dealer to get the part number. Pretty rare both sides would go at the same time. Are you sure its the motors? Otherwise if you do some googling you can find sites with the complete part number listings. Good luck with it.


----------



## Tinted (Feb 24, 2016)

quadraria10 said:


> What country are you in Tinted? You could call any dealer to get the part number. Pretty rare both sides would go at the same time. Are you sure its the motors? Otherwise if you do some googling you can find sites with the complete part number listings. Good luck with it.


err I have the part number, it's 80731-8H301 

I can't find the part itself. I mean, the dealer has it for $500+ but I'm not looking to pay that kind of money. 

I'm trying to source out the part else where. 

I'm in the best country in the world - Toronto (Canada)


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ah the joys of finding of finding parts for the X trail in Canada at times....Is the dealer really charging 500 just for the wiper motor? Or does that price include the motor assembly and the regulator?
In your shoes I would try to figure out what is wrong with your existing ones and seeing if they can be made operable again. I find it strange that you would have both go at the same time. Really haven't heard of problems with them before. They can freeze in real cold weather but work anew when thawed.
Anyhow, I just did a check on RockAuto and learned something of interest. For some reason they are showing only the front right hand side wiper motor available from 1-A Cardone 471358 for 94.70 ( cheaper still after core refund of 27.06). However when you check on the part number for more info turns out its shared between a number of Nissan and Infinity models including a 2005 XTerra. 
When you go to the XTerra parts lo and behold there is 1-A Cardone 471359 for the front left. There is also a slightly cheaper Dorman option-- DORMAN 742509 for 67.37 Cdn 
Would appear same part is also on Altimas, Sentras and Muranos among others. Your best bet if you have more time than money, might be to note the different models based on Rock Autos part list and check with a few wreckers or pull your own parts places. Should be no shortage of those in the TO area. Otherwise if you order from Rock Auto, I am 98% sure the part will be a perfect fit, and worse case scenario it would be returnable. Good luck with fixing your windows. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I m confused here,he s talking about windows motors and you(quad) about wipers motors.


Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

otomodo said:


> I m confused here,he s talking about windows motors and you(quad) about wipers motors.
> 
> Oops. Good eye Otomodo. I did mean power window motors.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I would search on the infinity side.
My wiper motor is the same as the g35. 2005

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

If you want to search on the Infiniti side here are the power window motor matches according to RockAuto catalog info
INFINITI	I30	2000-2001
INFINITI	I35	2002-2004

and here they are for the different Nissan Models 
NISSAN	ALTIMA	2002-2006
NISSAN	FRONTIER	2005-2015
NISSAN	MAXIMA	2000-2003
NISSAN	MURANO	2003-2007
NISSAN	PATHFINDER	2005-2007
NISSAN	SENTRA	2006
NISSAN	TIIDA	2007-2010
NISSAN	VERSA	2007-2012
NISSAN	X-TRAIL	2002-2008
NISSAN	XTERRA	2005-2015

Mind you there may be an error in this listing as when I checked the Infiniti i35 they show the left rear motor as being the part for the front left and vice versa. Anyway I am sure its easy to ask someone or we can assume that the parts are pretty much identical. Its useful to know because of the huge price differences for these type of parts that many databases in North America don't list for the X trail and that Nissan charges a fortune for. Fortunately RockAuto also includes pics of the different parts, so if you remove one from your car you should be able to get a good luck, and seek to match it. One thing to consider might be the one touch auto up or down function for the driver's side which might require its own type and have a different connector. I see this is the case for different ones available for the Altima.


----------

